# Location of "Preauricular"



## SUEV

When the location of the lesion is given as "preauricular", would you consider that part of the ear or part of the face/cheeks?
Thanks-Sue


----------



## JenniferB7

Sue -

I would consider it part of the face/cheeks since "preauricular" means in front of the ear, and the external ear refers to the auricle/pinna and external auditory meatus. 

Hope that helps!

Jennifer M. Connell, BA, CPC


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Yes, I have been told part of face


----------



## SUEV

Thanks for help!
Sue


----------

